# أريد أى مانيول لأجهزة total station نيكون بالعربى



## هانى زكريا احمد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوكم مستخدم جديد لهذه الأجهزه وأريد أى معلومات عنها بالعربى 
وفقكم الله وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبو ماجد (10 أكتوبر 2006)

أضم صوتي إليك أخي الكريم من عنده معلومات عن جهاز توتل ستيشن نيكون بالعربي
جزاه الله خيراً
أخوك أبو ماجد


----------



## وليد طاهر غافل (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء انا عندي فقط لايكا Lica وشكرا


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ادخل موقع نيكون وستجد شرح وافى وموقع نيكون ستجده فى محرك البحث قوقل


----------



## فايزمحمد (19 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ان شاء غدا سوف انزل شرح كامل وتفصيلي عن جهاز توتل نوع نيكون dtm 332
اعده الان خصيصا لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## فايزمحمد (19 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ان شاء غدا سوف انزل شرح كامل وتفصيلي عن جهاز توتل نوع نيكون dtm 332
اعده الان خصيصا لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## فايزمحمد (19 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ان شاء غدا سوف انزل شرح كامل وتفصيلي عن جهاز توتل نوع نيكون dtm 332
اعده الان خصيصا لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## فايزمحمد (20 أبريل 2009)

استعمال جهاز نيكون DTM-332

*مغتاح  PWR: يستعمل لتشغيل الجهاز واطفائه (اغلاقه)
1.	لتشغيل الجهاز:اضغط PWR ثم قم بتدوير النظارة نصف دورة الى الاعلى او الاسفل 
يشتغل الجهاز ويصبح جاهز للعمل 
-	وقبل ان تقوم بتدوير النظارة يمكنك تغيير درجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي حسب الواقع وحسب حالة الجو لليوم الذي سوف تعمل فيه 
لاطفاء الجهاز: قم بالضغط على PWR ثم اضغط مفتاح ENT
*مفتاح MENU
•	بالضغط على مفتاح MENU تظهر لنا قائمة 
1.	JOB
2.	COGO
3.	SETTINGS
4.	DATA
5.	COMM
6.	1SEC-KEYS
7.	CALIBRATE
8.	TIME
-	لفتح اي بند من البنود السابقة قم باختياره بواسطة الاسهم الموجودة اسفل 
-	لوحة المفاتيح بجانب مفتاح ENT أو يكفي ان تختار رقم البند (يعني اضغط في لوحة المفاتيح على رقم 1 يفتح لك بند JOB H, مثلا او 5 يفتح COMM )

= نختار من القائمة JOB
هذا الامر لفتح عمل جديد او مشروع جديد او فتح مشروع او عمل سابق
باختياره تظهر لنا مجموعة الاعمال التي قمنا بفتحها نختار منها العمل الذي نريده ونقوم بالضغط على مفتاح ENT فيتم فتح العمل 
وعندما نرغب بفتح عمل جديد نلاحظ عند فتح JOB تظهر محموعة الاعمال التي قمنا بها 
وفي اسفل الشاشة تظهر عدة اوامر من اليسار الى اليمين وهي كالتالي
Creat-Del-CTrl- Info
بالضغط على المفتاح المقابل لامر creat يتم فتح عمل جديد تختار الاسم المناسب له حسب رغبتك او تتركه على الاسم المختار من الجهاز 
بالضغط على del يتم مسح العمل المحدد 
بالضغط على ctrl يتم فتح لائحة بمعلومات اعداد العمل بالمشروع كواحدات القياس متر او الزوايا او nez ,xyz
***اذا المرحلة الثانية بعد تشغيل الجهاز نقوم بفتح عمل جديد من قائمة menu ثم اختيار job ,ومنه نختار creat لفتح عمل جديد
المرحلة الثالثة من العمل وهي اختيار المحطة stnأي حساب احداثيات نقطة التمركز للجهاز 
اذا بعد اختيار عمل جديد او قديم نقوم باختيار مفتاح stn بالضغط عليه يظهر لنا قائمة 
1.	known 
2.	Resection
3.	Quik

يهمنا من هذه القائمة اول ثلاثة طرق لاختيار المحطة ( او نقطة الوقوف )


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (23 أبريل 2009)

تجدون هذه المعلومات على موقع ترمبل و ممكن الاخ هاني يفدنا في هذه المشكلة 
م / صلاح قنديل


----------



## عمرو السيد النحاس (7 فبراير 2010)

ظاريد مانوال نيكون لأحكثر الموديلات إنتشارا فى الأمارات العربية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (7 فبراير 2010)

أخوتي في الله أنا عندي كتيب تشغيل جهاز نيكون وباللغة العربية لكن لاأعرف كيف ارفع الملف للمنتدى فأذا كان بالآمكان ان تشرحو لي كيفية انزل الملف سأكون لكم شاكرا


----------



## land survey (10 فبراير 2010)

اخوكم في الله دة شرح
نيكونhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=0J8BWXO1


----------



## باسم المسعودي (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن مانويل توتل نيكون نوع nive 5c
اكون ممتن لكم مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## sosohoho (8 مارس 2010)

ممكن محكاة لجهاز gts 230 او رح كامل باللغة العربية


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخ لاند سرفي


----------



## محمد قحطان (24 نوفمبر 2010)

استعمال جهاز نيكون dtm-352


----------



## محمد قحطان (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن ياخوان كتاب شرح استعمال جهاز نيكون dtm-352*​


----------



## kirla_81 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جهاز نيكون dtm-352 انا قمت بوضعه فى مشاركة هنا وهذاهو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202889.html


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجوا تحميل اللينك التالى وهو من مجهودى الشخصى أنا والمهندس محمد صبرى أرجوا ان ينال أعجابكم

http://www.4shared.com/document/M_sR5Gli/arabic_Nikon_Program.html


وهذا هو اللينك الرئيسى لصفحتى على موقع 4 shared وبه أن شاء الله كل ما يخص أجهزة تريمبل ونيكون

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html

ولكم كل الشكر


----------

